# Barber's Vintage Festival, Birmingham Al Oct 8-10 2010



## JOEL (Mar 15, 2010)

Barber's Vintage Festival (HUGE Vintage Motorcycle swap meet !!!) Oct 8-10 2010 Birmingham Al

This is a very large swap meet, though it is a vintage motorcycle crowd, other transportation collectables are allowed. Good place to sell old bikes and anything motorized!!! The site has a world class racetrack and the third largest motorcycle collection in the world! There will be vintage motorcycle races all weekend, many show pieces on display, and many other events. 

The spaces sell out every year. Don't miss this one!


----------



## JOEL (Oct 1, 2010)

Coming up in two weeks!!! Limited spaces left.

Swap meet spaces include (for two people), weekend camping, and free admission to all events and to the museum!


----------

